# Plumbing Issues.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I know this is not a DIY or Plumbing forum but thought you all might have some advice or suggest a forum that could help me.

I have a Small cottage with a kitchen sink and a shower with the Small hot water heater under the kitchen counter. Last winter I turned the water off and drained the heater and the plumbing, left the spigots on so as much water as possible would drain.

This year I turned the water on and I cant get water thru the faucets at all. I loosen the hose at the shutoffs and water came out but it is not coming out.

You can see that there is only a few feet of pipe. Could both the faucets go bad in one year?


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Was the temperature above freezing in the cottage for a few hours before you tried to run water? It can take a while for a small ice plug to melt. Just an idea. PJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup! My thoughts to PJ. Those water supply lines to the sink surely still have water in them I bet.



PJ161 said:


> Was the temperature above freezing in the cottage for a few hours before you tried to run water? It can take a while for a small ice plug to melt. Just an idea. PJ


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

PJ161 said:


> Was the temperature above freezing in the cottage for a few hours before you tried to run water? It can take a while for a small ice plug to melt. Just an idea. PJ


I have tried a couple of times on differant days. One of those day I had the heat on at around 65 for atleast 6 hours over nite .


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would speculate it is frozen between that circled water shutoff and wherever it comes out of the ground. Water shutoff valves are usually located below grade where the soil does not freeze.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Minerals/calcium/rust/lime that stuff was the culprit. 
took the shower head off and water came flying/flowing out.

I cleaned both with oxyclean and re-connected them and it works better then new.

Thanks,

OMF


----------

